
Do we have an alternative to Urban Dictionary - tgursu
http://paradict.com
======
tgursu
You like the logic of "Urban Dictionary" but don't love the environment
because of it is too childish ? Paradict aims to create a cultural area in a
dictionary format that come together people around the world.

